# Rabbits



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Deer seasons over for me & haven't rabbit hunted in years. I would like to get back into it. I'm in Streetsboro . Is West Branch worth checking out? Any other spots close where I might have some luck? Don't have a dog, will be kicking the brush. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea west branch has sum rabbits it just hard hunting u have to get away from the Beatin path get back in far and kick any brush u see good luck


----------

